# Rhinestones



## Buechee

Has anyone used them?
I would like to know:
1 who makes the best?
2 Do they last long?
3 how do you put them on?

And anything else you can help me with.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Buechee said:


> Has anyone used them?
> I would like to know:
> 1 who makes the best?
> 2 Do they last long?
> 3 how do you put them on?
> 
> And anything else you can help me with.
> 
> Thank you for your time.


I have some rhinestone transfers on the way. I will fill ya in once I press a few.


----------



## Rodney

I know a few transfer makers sell rhinestone transfers (or transfers with crystals). Boo-Z has a product called rhinestuds.

There are also companies that can take a design and turn it into a rhinestone transfer that you can apply with a heat press.

I think there are a few older threads here where other members have talked about their experience with rhinestones/crystals. I think some have put them on with a bedazzler.

I'm not sure how long they last though. I'd be curious to hear about how they hold up in the wash.


----------



## crsmith

Marc,

I do rhinestone/crystal clothing.

I don't recall seeing a manufacturer for the rhinestones just for the crystals.

The best crystals are Swavorski. Only ones I use, you will also pay a higher price because of the better quality.

With either one you want hot fix. I have some t shirts that are 3 years old with both crystals & rhinestones that I wash and dry in the dryer and not one has fallen off. The trick is getting the glue melted completely. I have put crystals on my jeans and didn't get the glue melted completely and some fell off but, once on correctly I have not had any problems.

For individual stones I use the bejewler. If I am applying an already made design I use my regular iron with a teflon sheet on top.

Hope this helps. If you need any other assist let me know.

Cheryl


----------



## ibt70

crsmith said:


> Marc,
> 
> The best crystals are Swavorski. Only ones I use, you will also pay a higher price because of the better quality.


Cheryl,
I've been trying to find the supplier of Swarowski crystals (hot fix). I've found the guy from China (alibaba.com) who charges $14 for 160mmx80mm design (two words) Is it the normal price? Because for me it doesn't make any sense, if I add shipping and TT transfer charges it will eat up all the profits Do you buy them here or overseas? Also, have you tried Check rhinestones? He claims that they're "almost" as good as Swarowski but cost $4 for the same design. thanks. Erin


----------



## gmille39

Check out ZBSL Designs at ZBSL.com. I saw their stuff at a recent show in Chicago and it all looks pretty cool. I'm trying some in a couple weeks. Basically you apply them like a transfer.


----------



## Buechee

does the glue come on the stones or do you buy it by it's self?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Just finished pressing some rhinestone transfers from Pro-World. They press very easy actually. 10 seconds at 385...let cool for a couple minutes...peel of the plastic paper and repress for 5 seconds. Done with no problems at all. Guess I will be taking these with me to this weekends event.


----------



## RisingBlue7

ibt70 said:


> Cheryl,
> I've been trying to find the supplier of Swarowski crystals (hot fix). I've found the guy from China (alibaba.com) who charges $14 for 160mmx80mm design (two words) Is it the normal price? Because for me it doesn't make any sense, if I add shipping and TT transfer charges it will eat up all the profits Do you buy them here or overseas? Also, have you tried Check rhinestones? He claims that they're "almost" as good as Swarowski but cost $4 for the same design. thanks. Erin



Did you try Merchants Overseas? They have a huge inventory of Swarovski crystals. They are in NYC and Rhode Island.

http://www.merchantsoverseas.com/


----------



## ibt70

gmille39 said:


> Check out ZBSL Designs at ZBSL.com. I saw their stuff at a recent show in Chicago and it all looks pretty cool. I'm trying some in a couple weeks. Basically you apply them like a transfer.


Thanks a lot. I've just sent them an e-mail. Thanks again


----------



## ibt70

RisingBlue7 said:


> Did you try Merchants Overseas? They have a huge inventory of Swarovski crystals. They are in NYC and Rhode Island.
> 
> http://www.merchantsoverseas.com/


Thanks a lot. They have a great selection of loose crystals. Contacted them for pricing. Thanks


----------



## crsmith

Erin,
Here is another supplier. They are in Korea and Texas http://www.rhinestone-nailheads.com/ . Don't know what two words you are using but $14 sounds rather high. You can also make your own using a mylar paper (has a sticky backing) 

Marc,
Glue is on the back of "hot fix" stones only. You can also buy stones that are not hot fix and would need to be applied with glue. I have only used hot fix, so don't know how well the others hold up.

Have not run across ZBSL or merchantsoverseas before, checked out their websites and will definitely check them out more.
Cheryl


----------



## ibt70

crsmith said:


> Erin,
> Here is another supplier. They are in Korea and Texas http://www.rhinestone-nailheads.com/ . Don't know what two words you are using but $14 sounds rather high. You can also make your own using a mylar paper (has a sticky backing)
> l


Cheryl, thanks! Have you used them? It looks like they don't have Swarowski. Two simple words: Glama Mama. So I guess $14 IS pretty high thanks again


----------



## ibt70

Cheryl, sorry, they do have Swarowski, I just found it. thanks


----------



## crsmith

Erin,

No, have never used them. I usually buy already made transfers or when I decorate jeans or jackets I do it freehand. I think I have seen on a website somewhere that they will makeup your design..with my senior mind I can't remember which site it was. Will do some checking to see if I can find it again and let you know.

Cheryl


----------



## RisingBlue7

My friend uses Merchant's Overseas when she decorates her line of leather jackets and suede moccasin boots. She says they're reasonably priced.


----------



## crsmith

Marc

Let's see if I can get this completed without hitting an incorrect key and sending this off to never never land AGAIN.

I found the sites that do custom designs with rhinestones.
rhinestonerevival.com
dazzlingdesignsinc.com
rhinestoneguy.com

Hadn't been to the rhinestone guy's website for a while. He has some new stuff on there. You have to check out the automobile and motorcycle section COOOL. He has an opinion section that compares Swavorski and Czech stones. Think I'll order a sample card of the Czech to compare.

Hope these sites can help
Cheryl


----------



## ibt70

crsmith said:


> Marc
> 
> Let's see if I can get this completed without hitting an incorrect key and sending this off to never never land AGAIN.
> 
> I found the sites that do custom designs with rhinestones.
> rhinestonerevival.com
> dazzlingdesignsinc.com
> rhinestoneguy.com
> 
> Hadn't been to the rhinestone guy's website for a while. He has some new stuff on there. You have to check out the automobile and motorcycle section COOOL. He has an opinion section that compares Swavorski and Czech stones. Think I'll order a sample card of the Czech to compare.
> 
> Hope these sites can help
> Cheryl


Cheryl, thank you so much!  Erin


----------



## Buechee

I don't want ready made designs. I would like to use the stones to do my own work.


----------



## CW

crsmith said:


> Marc
> 
> Let's see if I can get this completed without hitting an incorrect key and sending this off to never never land AGAIN.
> 
> I found the sites that do custom designs with rhinestones.
> rhinestonerevival.com
> dazzlingdesignsinc.com
> rhinestoneguy.com
> 
> Hadn't been to the rhinestone guy's website for a while. He has some new stuff on there. You have to check out the automobile and motorcycle section COOOL. He has an opinion section that compares Swavorski and Czech stones. Think I'll order a sample card of the Czech to compare.
> 
> Hope these sites can help
> Cheryl


 Another one I use is Valeriesonline.com for ready made. They do wholesale also .


----------



## Buechee

I have done maybe 5 or so shirts and I like the stone look. I plan to do some more.


----------



## mrtoad

What is the difference between rhinestone and rhinestud? Also, noticed that some are may in Korea and China and worry wondering what they are made from (I am clueless on what they could or should be made from) because you hear of so many things coming overseas having lead paint in or on them. I want to put some on kids clothes but am concerned. Are they just plastic or is there something to worry about?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jimiyo

how bout the bedazzler? ;P

Orion Textiles in Turkey is pretty good. a little bird told me. also the bird said they do foil.


----------



## mrtoad

Hi,

I did my first rhinestone shirts yesterday (made for my daughter to wear on our upcoming Walt Disney World vacation) with stones I got from coastal business. Pics below as I have some questions. 

First one I mentioed a few posts up in the thread. What are they made from and is there any concerns? I don't want a kid (in the case of the shirts below, my daughter) to get sick or something if she ever swallowed one if they came off. My daughter is 6 so it should not happen but my wife is also pregnant which means if it did come off there is a concern about it.

Second question. The stones from Coastal said to remove the white carrier sheet and leave the plastic on the top of the stones until after pressing. I did that with a teflon sheet over the top. The stones in the first two images are around a TransJet II transfer that was put on prior, they are not on the transfer. Yet if you look at the image you can see where the clear tape stuff was touching the transfer. I had cut the stones out in squares which you can see all the way around. Is this something I can avoid or is this a non issue and when they get washed tonight (directions said wait 24 hours before washing) will that go away? The 3rd image the stones were put right on the transfer and I don't notice the tape marks (sorry for the blurry image).

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Rodney

Hey Mike, thanks for posting the photos. I dig looking at finished shirts.

I don't have an answer to your questions, but can I ask if you just applied the rhinestones from Coastal with your heat press? Was it hard to do (line up)?


----------



## CW

Definition:
A colorless artificial gem of paste or glass, often with facets that sparkle in imitation of a diamond. 

If they are on correctly they will not come off. I recommend delicate wash and hang dry anyway. Just test the stones by reasonably trying to pull them off. The tape marks will come out after washing. Great pictures!
CW

PS. I didn't really see the marks on your transfer at first. I really can't be sure it will come out off of it but just wash and see.


----------



## mrtoad

Rodney said:


> Hey Mike, thanks for posting the photos. I dig looking at finished shirts.
> 
> I don't have an answer to your questions, but can I ask if you just applied the rhinestones from Coastal with your heat press? Was it hard to do (line up)?


Hi Rodney,

Yes, I did it with my press and was very easy to do just time consuming. So if you were doing for sale you would have to factor in the time it would take to do them. Mine did not come out perfect but I don't think most would notice if they are all not perfectly spaced. I know because I was the one who did it but I think if somebody saw the shirt on somebody or on a rack they would not notice.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## mrtoad

CW said:


> Definition:
> A colorless artificial gem of paste or glass, often with facets that sparkle in imitation of a diamond.
> 
> If they are on correctly they will not come off. I recommend delicate wash and hang dry anyway. Just test the stones by reasonably trying to pull them off. The tape marks will come out after washing. Great pictures!
> CW
> 
> PS. I didn't really see the marks on your transfer at first. I really can't be sure it will come out off of it but just wash and see.


Thanks for the info. On the tape marks I am going to wash either later tonight or tomorrow and will let you know what happens. I actually did not even notice the tape marks until I took the photos so I am not too concerned but going forward would like to avoid if it does not come out as I would not want to sell and have a disappointed customer.


----------



## crsmith

Mike,

Rhinestones/Rhinestuds: the words are used interchangably. There are metal ones, there are also crystals (clear and colored ones) which is what is on your shirts. 

I found the following, hope it helps a little.

Rhinestones are made of glass. Fine rhinestones have lead added to the glass to produce Lead Crystal, far more light reflective than glass. Preciosa MC and Swarovski are made of Lead Crystal. Korean and Czech Extra Grade of made of glass and are less bright than either Preciosa MC or Swarovski. All Point Back rhinestones (that we handle) are of Lead Crystal. Flat Back rhinestones are made of : Lead Crystal, Glass, or Acrylic. (Please note: There is NO acrylic stone that is as bright as glass, and there is no glass rhinestone that is as bright as Lead Crystal. Do not be deceived by pricing and think that 3 or 4 times the number of rhinestones applied to a garment will make the garment outstanding IF you use an inexpensive rhinestone.) 
Rhinestone Brilliance is derived from: Type of glass used (Lead Crystal is far more bright than glass) and the Cut of the rhinestone. 

If the glue is melted good into your material the stones should not come off. I would still be a little leary using them on young childrens clothes. I wash inside out, put mine in the drier on MEDIUM heat and haven't had them come off. Tell my customers to hang or lay flat to dry.



> you can see where the clear tape stuff was touching the transfer.


I don't have an answer for this as I use strictly rhinestone designs. 
Like the designs.
Cheryl


----------



## CW

*Rhinestuds -* Rhinestuds aren't technically rhinestones at all ... they're tiny metal circles cut to look like rhinestones. There's no crystal in a rhinestud, but the shape and surface shines! Rhinestud designs still sparkle, but they don't refract light. They are the least expensive option, which makes them especially popular for toddler and youth designs.

It is a good idea to turn your shirt inside out to wash. On drying: Heat put them on and heat can take them off. Medium dryer heat at vent exhaust cycles from 120 degrees to 150 degrees. On high it would run 160 to 170 degrees at the highest point. You would need to factor in the rubbing against other clothing and the metal drum so that's why not using dryer is good idea but it works OK for some.
CW


----------



## BelHeirClothing

I use a BeDazzler and hand place all my Swarovski crystals. It takes long but it's worth it when people find out it was "hand-placed"!


----------



## msmikki

I have used the "BeJeweler" when applying random rhinestones. But mostly, I make my own transfers using clear transfer paper (sticky side up) laid over top a print out of the design. Then I use an vacuum tweezers to place rhinestones (glue backed side up) on transfer paper (over design).


----------



## BelHeirClothing

msmikki said:


> I have used the "BeJeweler" when applying random rhinestones. But mostly, I make my own transfers using clear transfer paper (sticky side up) laid over top a print out of the design. Then I use an vacuum tweezers to place rhinestones (glue backed side up) on transfer paper (over design).


DOH I MEAN BeJeweler that the one that heats up the Swarovski... hmmmmm....... question... so with the transfer paper do i just iron that on or do i need those heavy duty iron on everything at one time press


----------



## YBOR

Does anyone apply Rhinestones/Rhinestuds directly to screenprinted ink? Or, do you have empty "Spaces/holes" designed into the design so that the Stones/Studs adhere directly to the shirt? I have always had the Stones/Studs adhere directly to the tee because my printer doesn't think they will adhere to the ink itself very well. I am going to test some...just wondering about your experiences.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney

YBOR said:


> Does anyone apply Rhinestones/Rhinestuds directly to screenprinted ink? Or, do you have empty "Spaces/holes" designed into the design so that the Stones/Studs adhere directly to the shirt? I have always had the Stones/Studs adhere directly to the tee because my printer doesn't think they will adhere to the ink itself very well. I am going to test some...just wondering about your experiences.
> 
> Thanks!


It looks like the rhinestones are right in the ink in the photo above that belheir posted.


----------



## Buechee

Rodney said:


> It looks like the rhinestones are right in the ink in the photo above that belheir posted.


And I like it. Looks nice.


----------



## msmikki

BelHeirClothing said:


> DOH I MEAN BeJeweler that the one that heats up the Swarovski... hmmmmm....... question... so with the transfer paper do i just iron that on or do i need those heavy duty iron on everything at one time press


I have been using a regular iron with good success. The down side is that it takes longer...because you can only press what can fit under the iron. So, if you have a big design you will have to press the design in parts. I am actually going to invest in a heat press in the next few days. I am looking to speed the process up as well as improve consistancy 

Also, not sure in the case of your photo (GORGEOUS by the way  ) if this would work because you have the rhinestones actually set in the ink. I am thinking the BeJeweler is your only option there. I have not experimented with this yet...but I will!


----------



## BelHeirClothing

Rodney said:


> It looks like the rhinestones are right in the ink in the photo above that belheir posted.




Hey! I was able to only put the rhinestones with the BeJeweler due to the fact that the ink was WaterBased and not plastisol... We tried using the rhinestones on the plastisol but the BeJeweler melted the ink... sucks cause the ink was silver it would have looked tight....

SO YES ON WATERBASED INKS AND NO ON PLASTISOL INKS

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK RODNEY!


----------



## BelHeirClothing

msmikki said:


> I have been using a regular iron with good success. The down side is that it takes longer...because you can only press what can fit under the iron. So, if you have a big design you will have to press the design in parts. I am actually going to invest in a heat press in the next few days. I am looking to speed the process up as well as improve consistancy
> 
> Also, not sure in the case of your photo (GORGEOUS by the way  ) if this would work because you have the rhinestones actually set in the ink. I am thinking the BeJeweler is your only option there. I have not experimented with this yet...but I will!


Hey MsMikki, How long does it take to melt the glue on the back of the Swarovski Rhinestones when you iron? Thanks


----------



## msmikki

BelHeirClothing said:


> Hey MsMikki, How long does it take to melt the glue on the back of the Swarovski Rhinestones when you iron? Thanks


Hey there. I would say it takes a minute or so (maybe less). I never really timed it. I use a rowenta on the highest setting and plywood covered with muslin to press on. Making sure to apply pressure.


----------



## mrstakeebie

What type of bejeweler do you have that heats up. My bejeweler comes with rhinestones that have clamps on back of them and that is how they are attached to the shirt. Would you all be talking about the Kandi Kane that heats up so that you can stick the hotfix rhinestones to fabric.


----------



## msmikki

mrstakeebie said:


> What type of bejeweler do you have that heats up. My bejeweler comes with rhinestones that have clamps on back of them and that is how they are attached to the shirt. Would you all be talking about the Kandi Kane that heats up so that you can stick the hotfix rhinestones to fabric.


It sounds like you have the BeDazzler  

Attached is a pic of the bejeweler that I have....


----------



## gbishop

I recently purchased several gross of rhinestones and the complete "set" of rhinestuds from Thread Art, along with 5 yards (by 9 3/4" wide) of the transfer material. The have lots of colors of both plus different sizes on the rhinestones. All seemed a very reasonable cost, considering the price of 'store bought' rhinestone/stud transfers. 

I put some on a canvas bag transfer I made of of a friends business logo by putting them over the dark transfer (with the sticky tape on top of them) covered with a teflon sheet and it seemed to work fine. I did discover you have to let it cool or the sticky backing WILL pull up the transfer. But after letting it cool, had no problem.

Their link is ThreadArt.com - Quilting and Embroidery Supplies Hope this helps some.  

George


----------



## tinkertee

msmikki said:


> It sounds like you have the BeDazzler
> 
> Attached is a pic of the bejeweler that I have....


I have been using Swarovski crystals on my tees and with the same tool. I _love_ that heating tool. The one I have is made solely for Swarovski Crystals. 
One question, what about the ones that don't have the glue already on it? What type of glue/sticky stuff do you all suggest?

BTW, do you guys suggest hand wash for your delicate tees? I thought about it, but decided to strictly say "dry clean only".


----------



## CW

Hand wash or gentle cycle turned inside out (to keep from scraping and scratching) in cold water, hang to dry. No dry clean. As someone on this forum said once: Heat put them on and heat can take them off.
Some say they wash and dry as anything else and no problem but we play it safe and advise this info.


----------



## Solmu

tinkertee said:


> BTW, do you guys suggest hand wash for your delicate tees? I thought about it, but decided to strictly say "dry clean only".


You need to be careful about how you make those decisions: if your care instructions are inaccurate (for example your shirts say dry clean only, but they don't actually require dry cleaning) then you can be fined.


----------



## tinkertee

Solmu said:


> You need to be careful about how you make those decisions: if your care instructions are inaccurate (for example your shirts say dry clean only, but they don't actually require dry cleaning) then you can be fined.


That was one of my concerns. I think 3 people told me that it would be best to wash it in cold water. Some say hang dry and others say tumble dry low. My only fear is the machine may be too harsh for the stones. So you think hang dry would be the best?
It sounds about right.

thanks for your suggestions


----------



## Solmu

tinkertee said:


> So you think hang dry would be the best?


I don't know (I've never washed a rhinestone shirt), just saying the instructions need to be accurate, or the FTC can fine you.

Not many things do actually require dry cleaning though, so I'm certainly sceptical.


----------



## crsmith

I use swavorski crystals, so can only speak to them. My insturctions are machine wash inside out gentle cycle, dry on medium heat. This is how I do my own personal shirts, have had some for 3 years and have never had any problems. If and that is a big IF, I buy something that says hand wash I still wash it in the machine on gentle cycle then will hang dry. Most of the time I just stay away from hand wash. It take heat to put them on, so heat will also take them off. Swavorski says NEVER DRY CLEAN.

Just one more opinion to confuse things 

Cheryl


----------



## pcoombs

This is a very helpful post - 

One more question to add - does anyone use Lycra materials with Rinestones using a heat press? Any tips?

Thanks!
Pam


----------



## tinkertee

crsmith said:


> I use swavorski crystals, so can only speak to them. My insturctions are machine wash inside out gentle cycle, dry on medium heat. This is how I do my own personal shirts, have had some for 3 years and have never had any problems. If and that is a big IF, I buy something that says hand wash I still wash it in the machine on gentle cycle then will hang dry. Most of the time I just stay away from hand wash. It take heat to put them on, so heat will also take them off. Swavorski says NEVER DRY CLEAN.
> 
> Just one more opinion to confuse things
> 
> Cheryl


Good info! I tried washing it inside out (machine was Cold) and then dried it on low temp. Still in the dryer, we'll see what happens.


----------



## CW

crsmith said:


> I use swavorski crystals, so can only speak to them.
> 
> Cheryl



Do you make your own or do you wholesale?


----------



## crsmith

Pam,

Sorry, I can't help there. I don't do lycra or heat press. Hopefully someone else can answer you question.

CW,

I buy (wholesale)most already predesigned for t shirts . When I do jeans or jackets I set them one at a time usually around pockets or on the seams. I did a free hand design for a friend once, it was too time consuming and no profit in it. Won't do it again unless it's a larger order and I can have the wholesale place make the design for me.

Cheryl


----------



## DMS

Bewere of a real Swarowski! Lattely brands with high reputation (like Fornarina from italy) that claim to use genuine Swarowski stones add to their apparel a Swarowski label as a proof. Don't name Swarowski any crystal! As you might know Swarowski is from Austria and has a very high reputation but there are several brands that manufacture reasonbly quality products at much lower prices. Some time ago I heard from a guy that there is a manufacturer of a "similar" product from Marroco that employs similar technology and ex-engeniers from Swarowski. Take this as I got it because I couldn't verify this info.


----------



## CW

crsmith said:


> CW,
> 
> I buy (wholesale)most already predesigned for t shirts . When I do jeans or jackets I set them one at a time usually around pockets or on the seams. I did a free hand design for a friend once, it was too time consuming and no profit in it. Won't do it again unless it's a larger order and I can have the wholesale place make the design for me.
> 
> Cheryl


I buy some designs from valeriesonline.com (sent me a wholesale list). Just over half of the retail listed. How would that compare to your wholesale costs where you buy?


----------



## crsmith

I looked at valeriesonline. They have a very limited selection of designs plus thier prices are more than twice as expensive as Rhinestone Rags Home Page. Rhinestone Rags gives 40%off retail price, no minimum order which is really nice. Some sights have a minimum dollar amount you have to purchase.
Take a peek at their site.

Cheryl


----------



## CW

I like the quality of the designs and their wholesale is:

$16.00 Item is $9.00
$14.00 is $8.00
$13.00 is $7.50
$12.00 is $7.00
$11.00 is $6.50
$9.00 is $5.50
$ 8.00 is $4.50
$7.00 is $4.00
$6.00 is $3.50 
$5.00 is $3.00

You do have to purchase 6 of each design ordered.

Rhinestone Rags has some good designs and a big selection. I'm Checking them out. Thanks.


----------



## CW

What site is best for individual lettering? I have found some but either too expensive or quality not there.


----------



## herc49

I use this guy in so.cal, his products are good and easy to word with.
Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones


----------



## real millions

i know this thread is fairly old but can someone fill me in on the best place to buy flat back hot fix swarovski crystal at a wholesale prices? I've checked a whole bunch of sites like creative crystal Co., Overseasmerchants, Rhinestone guy is this it? what sites do you guys personally use those of you who that actually use swarovski crystals sidenote can anyone tell me what this means 4.85/Gross 10GR etc and have no clue what this means but I've seen it on a fair share of the crystal sites


----------



## thecottonfly

You seem to know what you are doing. I am new and would like to know if there is a magic formal in pricing Swarovski crystal shirts. I think my profit margin is low, but the prices seem high. I use top quality shirts and crystals and that costs. by the time you add in a gift box, label, web fees, shipping fees, pay pal fees.....Yikes!! Will take whatever advice anyone has! Thanks


----------



## Buechee

I think the price for Swarovski crystal is well worth it. They last longer and shine brighter than the ones I have used in the past. I too am looking for a cheap price them also. If you find a place, please post it here.


----------



## thecottonfly

I use Dazzling Designs. They will do a 10 gross in the clear, but not in colors. They say they are working on that which would cut the cost greatly if you need that many. However, the shipping is a killer (at least shipping to SC). It runs $7.50-$10.00. I think that is ridiculous. Priority Mail under a 1lb pound is $4.60 and you get it in 2-3 days. They use UPS and it's always a week. So you have to take that into consideration.


----------



## donna truman

Had not seen this post until now so thought I'd put my 2 cents worth in.

I've been doing research for a number of months and have found 2 great suppliers of Swarovski products. (All sorts, but my main interest is Hot Fix)

My only regret is that they are in the USA and not AUSTRALIA.

1. | Har-Man Importing Corp | they are in New York, I think.
2. Swarovski® Crystals (K. Gottfried Inc) I think they might be in NY as well.

Both of these companies have wonderful selections of beads, pendants, HotFix stones and heaps more.
They are wholesalers and deal in larger quantities.

Hope this info. can help someone.

All the Best
Donna.


----------



## msmikki

This is where I get my hotfix rhinestones from. 

Place Rhinestone Order

They have Swarovski available as well..you just have to call them. Hope this helps


----------



## macpk01

Another Great Thread!


----------



## Shannon3n88

macpk01 said:


> Another Great Thread!


Yeah - and I'd love to get it active again. I'm cranking out Swarovski crystal t-shirts (among other things sparkly), and would really love to hear from others doing likewise.


----------



## stuffnthingz

I have recently discovered Manufacturers of Crystal & Metallic Heat Transfer Motifs. They have an extensive design catalog as well as stones in 1 gross and 10 gross packaging. They are less expensive than other brands and have wholesale pricing. I have been pleased with their products


----------



## T-shirts&beyond

I am very happy this thread is active again. I am a new T-shirt business and would like to include rhinestone crosses and etc in my line. I have read all of your information. I would like to know if most of you custom make your own or buy the transfers made up. Where do you buy them and etc...I am interested in this and feel like I am kind of beating my head on the wall with this...rofl....so I am very thankful for all the great information. If anyone would like to share a link to their sites or the sites they buy the stones/transfers from. I am not asking for prices of your items, just photos of your products. I guess you could say Inquiring minds want to know...thanks for all the help and info in advance...Tamara


----------



## Shannon3n88

T-shirts&beyond said:


> I am very happy this thread is active again. I am a new T-shirt business and would like to include rhinestone crosses and etc in my line. I have read all of your information. I would like to know if most of you custom make your own or buy the transfers made up. Where do you buy them and etc...I am interested in this and feel like I am kind of beating my head on the wall with this...rofl....so I am very thankful for all the great information. If anyone would like to share a link to their sites or the sites they buy the stones/transfers from. I am not asking for prices of your items, just photos of your products. I guess you could say Inquiring minds want to know...thanks for all the help and info in advance...Tamara


 
Hi Tamara!

I have been making my own designs for about 3 years.... buying the stones in bulk, applying them to the mylar film then heat transfering them to the apparel, tote bag, bucket hat, etc. I used to use an old-fashioned iron (the kind without steam holes - those are a pain in the butt!), but recently (within the last 2 weeks) bought a Knight Heat Press. 

What I usually do, if I don't have a customer's artwork or a design in my mind, is go through images / clipart and see what's appealing to me or what a prospective client would buy. Right now, any sportmom shirt is a big seller. I'll use the Bazaronite font, play with the size to get it as close to the stone size I want to use, and print it out. 

I've got 2 light boxes and one light table that I use. I learned that no matter how many stones you think you have to do a project, a lot of the time looks are deceiving - you could've sworn you had 2 gross of the 10ss volcano stones, but now that you've applied them, you're about 30 stones short! So, if you have a spare light table, you can drag it out and work on another design while you're waiting for UPS to bring your rush stone order. Of course, it's also just as easy to move the unfinished design off the light source and put it away, too. 

I've seen many pre-made rhinestone / mixed media designs out there on the net. After a while, though, they all start to look alike. BUT - there's nothing that says once you've ordered a pre-made design that you have to apply it as-is: you can add to it, manipulate it, add holographic sequins, rhinestuds, nail heads... you're only limited by your imagination!

Sometimes I run into a pricing issue with Swarovski crystal rhinestones. I use only Swarovski rhinestones, but will purchase other manufacturer's nail heads, sequins, pearls, and metal shapes. I used to buy from one source, but last time they let me down on a rush order I paid out the nose for, and they sent me the wrong order. On a Friday. And the project was needed for Saturday. NOT good. They were kind enough to credit back my stone order in whole (minus the shipping, because they shipped my correct order out overnight), but since then I've been looking at two different sources. Lesson learned: don't put all your eggs in one basket.

Some people use the vacuum technique for picking up their stones - there's a special tool made specifically for this, and I haven't tried it out yet. I'm still placing each stone by hand with long tweezers onto the film (or directly to the garment with a Bejeweler/Kandi Kane if I'm just embellishing a pre-printed item). I wonder, are there people out there who use the vacuum tool, and how does it compare time-wise to the tweezer method? Is it hard to get the hang of using? Is there a 'rhythm' you get into when using it? 

Right now, I'm buying shirts from a big box store; I don't like that fact, and have looked at blanks from many makers, but seem so overwhelmed when I think of all the sizes I'd need to purchase and keep in stock. Where I'm located, there are no local wholesalers. Any suggestions? Anyone else have this fear - and how did you overcome it?

Wow - I raised a few more questions than I answered, I think. LOL!

So, here are the links of the places where I buy my products. Some offer wholesale pricing in stones, others give a discount after purchasing.

Rhinestones
Rhinestones, Swarovski Rhinestones, Crystal Beads & Trims | Dreamtime Creations
Merchants Swarovski Crystal - Merchants Overseas, Inc.
Manufacturers of Crystal & Metallic Heat Transfer Motifs
hotfixRhinestones

For rhinestone FAQs, I like to read Phil's site
Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones

I've got a memorystick full of images of shirts that I'd love to share, but not sure how to do that here. LOL!

Hope this helps - and I'd love to hear from you and others!

Shannon


----------



## sjidohair

I Saw Rodney had referred to this thread in a recent post , so came back and looked at it,, and think it needs a lil updating, as Rhinestones and Rhinestone Transfers have changed so greatly since the posts here.

Rhinestones now come in Lead free as well as low lead to conform with the lead laws in childrens clothing.

When purchasing Rhinestones or Custom Rhinestone Transfers, please let the vendor know if you are using these for childrens clothing so they can make sure and get the Right stones to you.

Sandy jo


p.s. I went back and saw rodneys date of response,, whooops,, it is not a recent post,, but non the less it would be a good thread to bring up to date,,


----------



## Donofmiami

hello guys, is it better to first wash the shirt after the waterbase has been cured ? then applying the Hotfix rhinestones to the waterbase ink?? I know the hotfix sticks ok to the waterbase ink, but not really good like how it sticks to the garment it self. I have always used plastisol but changed to waterbase just for the hotfix designs. But it seems as to the waterbase has a rough texture that is not fully absored into the garment. when i wash it, it becomes alot softer.. So the question is, Is it better to pre-wash the garment after the waterbase ink has been cured for better Results with Hotfix rhinestones? Thanks


----------



## sjidohair

I say if it works for you go for it, 
I have done it a few different ways with water based only.

The first way is to lay the stones on top without washing, I use permaset ink or speedball if using metallic colors.
And only do this with 2 color so it does not get thick.

The 2nd way I use the punch thru method, I am not sure what it is really called.
Where the stone will be there is no ink, at all, so when I burn my screen I am also burning in my Rhinestone pattern as well.

I am working with a Designer Right Now,That I am only doing the Rhinestone design for them, and we are doing this very thing.

Results are Awesome I also so this with Setting stones in Heat press vinyl and Heat press flock for spirit wear.

What kind of Ink are you using?
Sandy jo


----------



## Donofmiami

thanks for the reply,
IM using regular waterbase, though i would love to use plastisol. I made 1 design how you mentioned, with the punch hole method(i call it the negative effect) and i basically made a small space so that the glue can touch the garmet just enough to stick. My goal with the design was for no space to show when the stones were in place. I made that design to use with plastisol. It worked really well, doing it that way. But i was hoping when i tested the waterbase ink, that it would stick really well...as a result it stuck better then plastisol, but not hard enough..I was still able to peal the stones off, though i washed it in the washing machine and dryed it in the machine and not 1 stone fell off. Idk i still dont feel safe selling a product that can be peeled off.. all though guess uses rhinestone that can also be peeled off! I think for now i will use nail heads or use designs with the negative effect. Im working day and night on this!  if you want i can send you pics


----------



## sjidohair

What water based ink are you using, ?
One ink color or many?

I agree if you can peel off a stone, I would not sell that to my customers either, There is no way I want returns.


----------



## Donofmiami

im using waterbase from a local ink supplier, where i get all my inks from. He mixes ink and creates what ever color i need. Its just comes in his containers, its not a fancy waterbase ink sold online, just regular...


----------



## sjidohair

How are you curing it?
and are you setting the stones on or after you cure it?

I set mine on after I have cured my water based ink with my heat press. This way my ink is in the fibers,, and ready for the glue to affix to it.


----------



## Donofmiami

i run it through the conveyor, then i set them in place in the heat press, put wax paper over it, then i press them.


----------



## sjidohair

Do you mean parchment paper?

Wax paper when heated will put wax on the garment and the stones?


----------



## Donofmiami

yes parchment paper is what im using.....this thread has motivated me to recreated all my waterbase designs with the negative space for the rhinestone...it works really well actually and you can get creative..


----------



## sjidohair

wonderful,, this way you will know , there will be no problems, at all, with glue to garment issues. 

If you need help with anything else, just ask there are a ton of people here on the forum that work in Rhinestones .
Happy Holidays
Sandy jo


----------

